# Controversial Sermon Title



## D. Paul (Nov 1, 2008)

The controversial title is, "Jesus for President." This is an actual sermon that is going to be "preached" come Sunday morn. I'm giving it the benefit of the doubt (before pulling my hair out) in hopes it turns out to be "Cast the vote that honors Christ" but is that really a necessary title?
Will it be 
Will it be 
OR
Will it be 

Anyway, I think I'll be


----------



## Herald (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't like the title.


----------



## Christusregnat (Nov 1, 2008)

Jesus IS King of kings, and LORD of lords. God the Father already anointed Him, and installed Him in this office. No voting necessary.

The founding fathers had a phrase they lived by: No King but King Jesus. We need to get back to that.

Cheers,

Adam





D. Paul said:


> The controversial title is, "Jesus for President." This is an actual sermon that is going to be "preached" come Sunday morn. I'm giving it the benefit of the doubt (before pulling my hair out) in hopes it turns out to be "Cast the vote that honors Christ" but is that really a necessary title?
> Will it be
> Will it be
> OR
> ...


----------



## smhbbag (Nov 1, 2008)

There is a lot of spin possible to make the title justifiable. Unfortunately, I think that's all it would be (spin), and I just can't see someone giving a sermon that title if he has a firm, Biblical grasp of the issues. Buckle up.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Nov 1, 2008)

Vote for Jesus!? I guess that's what congregationalism leads to


----------



## ADKing (Nov 1, 2008)

I really believe that in an effort to be relevant to what is happening in our times, that preachers like this end up violating the 3rd commandment. Even if there is somehow a "good spin" on this it is still degrading to the King of Kings to whom all rulers must bow. Jesus would never be "president" and to lower him to such a position (or worse yet, use him in this way to further the political agenda of the preacher!) is in my opinion nothing short of blasphemy or sacrilage. 

In addition to this it is hard to imagine how a "good spin" could possibly be put on such a title. The whole process inherently denies Christ's royal authority over our nation by refusing to recognize his crown rights in our constitution! Such a constitution, Jesus would never be able to swear to uphold.


----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 1, 2008)

ADKing said:


> I really believe that in an effort to be relevant to what is happening in our times, that preachers like this end up violating the 3rd commandment. Even if there is somehow a "good spin" on this it is still degrading to the King of Kings to whom all rulers must bow. Jesus would never be "president" and to lower him to such a position (or worse yet, use him in this way to further the political agenda of the preacher!) is in my opinion nothing short of blasphemy or sacrilage.
> 
> In addition to this it is hard to imagine how a "good spin" could possibly be put on such a title. The whole process inherently denies Christ's royal authority over our nation by refusing to recognize his crown rights in our constitution! Such a constitution, Jesus would never be able to swear to uphold.



My sentiments as well. When I first read the sermon title, I thought this could possibly violate the 3rd commandment.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Nov 1, 2008)

ADKing said:


> I really believe that in an effort to be relevant to what is happening in our times, that preachers like this end up violating the 3rd commandment. Even if there is somehow a "good spin" on this it is still degrading to the King of Kings to whom all rulers must bow. Jesus would never be "president" and to lower him to such a position (or worse yet, use him in this way to further the political agenda of the preacher!) is in my opinion nothing short of blasphemy or sacrilage.
> 
> In addition to this it is hard to imagine how a "good spin" could possibly be put on such a title. The whole process inherently denies Christ's royal authority over our nation by refusing to recognize his crown rights in our constitution! Such a constitution, Jesus would never be able to swear to uphold.



Weighty…


----------



## Grymir (Nov 2, 2008)

Hmm, I don't know...would Palin be his running mate? 

Personaly, I'd go for it. I think sermons instructing/teaching Christian how/what to vote on the issues is a good thing. Especially since some don't know, and it would be a big help.


----------



## TimV (Nov 2, 2008)

> Personaly, I'd go for it. I think sermons instructing/teaching Christian how/what to vote on the issues is a good thing. Especially since some don't know, and it would be a big help.



Some don't know? How about 98 percent. We don't know what the sermon topic will be yet, but neither of the two largest political parties have a candidate with a remotely Christian understanding of issues. Would you use the pulpit of Christ to instruct the flock to vote between the one who is (hopefully) the lesser of two evils?

The time for fasting and instructing is way past when it comes to this election. The time, if there was a time, was during the primaries, and Christians didn't do these things.


----------



## Grymir (Nov 2, 2008)

TimV said:


> Would you use the pulpit of Christ to instruct the flock to vote between the one who is (hopefully) the lesser of two evils?



Sure would. There are more elections to vote on than just the presidential race. Senators, congressmen, judges, sheriff's. It's not too late. 

'The lesser of two evils' is framed wrong and misleading. Why not say pick who's best? Is the glass half empty or half full? And yes, the primaries are the time to get involved. I was Fred Thompson's precinct captian in my precinct, and he won because of me. I gave one good speech about what he believed, and how George Bush's tax cuts put $$ in my back pocket and the government off of my back. Which is what Thompson also wanted to do much more of. One person can make a difference. But now is the time for education for all the races, and it's a good time so that the people don't forget. I would hammer away at my pulpit for what is good and bad. And there are some good people running.


----------



## smhbbag (Nov 2, 2008)

deleted. just remembered no politics on Sunday.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 2, 2008)

Do you guys honestly believe that McCain is any where near as "evil" as Obama?

Really?


----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 2, 2008)

PuritanBouncer said:


> Do you guys honestly believe that McCain is any where near as "evil" as Obama?
> 
> Really?



The "problem" with McCain is he has no conservative fortitude although he promotes himself as a conservative. He's too inconsistent on the issues.


----------



## D. Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

*Update*

Well, it was not as bad as first thought. 
I learned that the title of the sermon was taken from an actual "event" by some other church.

The thrust of _this_ sermon was
1) We cannot look to politicians for ultimate answers.
2) Our ultimate allegiance is neither to Republican nor Democrat
3) We possess a dual citizenship
4) God alone is Sovereign

So, no, "Vote Jesus for President" was never mentioned, thankfully.

There was a reference to a Rick Warren quote I thought was...interesting:
"You cannot separate Faith from Politics" - Rick Warren

I'm still scratching my head on that one.


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 3, 2008)

Interesting quote from R.C. Sproul on the WHI this week. It was regarding an English evangelist trying to get acquainted with American customs and mores prior to preaching. We went into an antique shop and saw the sign from revolutionary days: "No sovereigns served." Of course Americans have a problem with the Lordship of Christ! It is in our national DNA.


----------



## Clay7926 (Nov 3, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Interesting quote from R.C. Sproul on the WHI this week. It was regarding an English evangelist trying to get acquainted with American customs and mores prior to preaching. We went into an antique shop and saw the sign from revolutionary days: "No sovereigns served." Of course Americans have a problem with the Lordship of Christ! It is in our national DNA.



 Sad, but true.


----------



## Grymir (Nov 3, 2008)

The Rick Warren quote about you can't separate faith and politics is true, but it's not original with him. His 'flock' has probably never heard it. They probably get the separation of faith and politics spiel all the time. (I'd bet good money that it went over like a ton of bricks in his church)


----------



## govols (Nov 4, 2008)

Please don't elect Jesus as president! He and Jose have to finish my basement first.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## Seb (Nov 4, 2008)

govols said:


> Please don't elect Jesus as president! He and Jose have to finish my basement first.



 That's just not right.


----------

